# Recommend me a nice camera



## nwink (Feb 1, 2012)

I am seriously looking into spending some money on a nice camera for photos and video (up to $1000). I'm not a nit-picky technology guru kind-of person, but I'm wanting to get something that will take very good photos and video in different settings (light settings, speed, etc) AND one that will last me for a while. Right now, I'm considering the Sony NEX 5N since a family member has it and it takes great photos even without flash in low-light settings. Does anyone have this and recommend it? Any other camera recommendations?


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 1, 2012)

Canon SX230 Power Shot is working well for my bride. 14X zoom. I purchased an extra battery on line for $3.50. It's not as high end as your unit, but does a good job for $217. The bigger memory card is a must.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 1, 2012)

nwink said:


> I am seriously looking into spending some money on a nice camera for photos and video (up to $1000). I'm not a nit-picky technology guru kind-of person, but I'm wanting to get something that will take very good photos and video in different settings (light settings, speed, etc) AND one that will last me for a while. Right now, I'm considering the Sony NEX 5N since a family member has it and it takes great photos even without flash in low-light settings. Does anyone have this and recommend it? Any other camera recommendations?



You should buy this:

Sony Cybershot DSC-HX100V Review | PhotographyBLOG

I have one. It was $425 and is the best investment I have made in a long time. It has a 30x Zoom on it that really comes in handy, and an excellent flash that works well indoors. I take a lot of different pictures both indoors and out and have found this to be the best option. If you buy a true SLR, you are going to have to lug around a lot of different lenses for different situations. This is not a pocket camera but could be a coat pocket camera depending on the coat. It takes 1080P high definition videos at 60 fps, an incredible feat for a camera. It also takes amazing sweep panorama pictures as well as having the ability to take 3D pictures.

watch this Youtube video of this guy's review of the camera.

Sony DSC-HX100V Camera Review (HD) - BinaryCafe - YouTube

I have had it for 5 months and it's wonderful. Here are also some pictures of what I have done with it.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 1, 2012)

As for the light issues, that is all about your settings and lens. Not the actual camera body. Nikons and Canons are the best...


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 1, 2012)

BTW, it also has a Carl Zeiss lens which is an excellent lens. The battery life is long and charges quickly with a wall or car charger. The ablility to have a high quality video camera on it as well really helps make it a great value.

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

Here is a short video collage someone did using the video capabilities of the camera:

Sony DSC HX100V Full Test - review - Life is too short - YouTube


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 1, 2012)

Having dropped my wife's Nikon digital SLR in the mud duck hunting this weekend, and incurred the wrath, I suggest something inexpensive!


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 1, 2012)

I consider $425 to be fairly inexpensive, especially considering the camera isn't overly large and awkward when holding it. They have a $300 version that is more of a point and shoot that has a 16x zoom. I bought that one for my wife to carry in her purse.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 1, 2012)

I have an earlier Sony with a Zeiss lens and was pleased with the quality of the camera, including the clarity as it zooms. Be sure to find out if the camera you are considering waits to save the image to the card or if it is saved immediately into memory. Also, find out how rapidly the focus works. To me, these are the biggest differences between an SLR and most point-and-shoots and can make the difference between an OK picture and a truly great one. Yes, you can pre-focus an quickly get off a shot in most cameras, but how often are you pre-warned that the perfect expression, critter, child's- move etc. is about to happen in front of your camera. Just something to think about.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 1, 2012)

jwithnell said:


> I have an earlier Sony with a Zeiss lens and was pleased with the quality of the camera, including the clarity as it zooms. Be sure to find out if the camera you are considering waits to save the image to the card or if it is saved immediately into memory. Also, find out how rapidly the focus works. To me, these are the biggest differences between an SLR and most point-and-shoots and can make the difference between an OK picture and a truly great one. Yes, you can pre-focus an quickly get off a shot in most cameras, but how often are you pre-warned that the perfect expression, critter, child's- move etc. is about to happen in front of your camera. Just something to think about.




was it a sony dsc-f717 or a Sony Dsc f-828? I had both of those before this new Sony HX-100V and they were excellent cameras. The saving of the picture is instant on the new Sony. You can also take up to 10 pictures in a single second if you use the Burst setting, at I think 5 MP per picture. It's a pretty amazing camera.


----------



## nwink (Feb 1, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> was it a sony dsc-f717 or a Sony Dsc f-828? I had both of those before this new Sony HX-100V and they were excellent cameras. The saving of the picture is instant on the new Sony. You can also take up to 10 pictures in a single second if you use the Burst setting, at I think 5 MP per picture. It's a pretty amazing camera.



Ethan, based on your recommendations and a little research on the Sony HX-100V, I must say I'm impressed. It looks like the type of camera I want to get. I think I'm mostly trying to decide between the Sony HX-100V and the Sony Alpha NEX-5. Have you ever used the NEX-5? It seems to me that maybe the biggest difference between the two (to justify spending $200 more on the NEX-5) is that the NEX-5 is a lot smaller (and, of course, it is an interchangeable lenses camera). But one benefit of the HX-100V over the NEX-5 is that the HX-100V has a viewfinder whereas the other doesn't.

Just from looking at photos of the HX-100V, it looks it could be a little bit on the bulky side -- do you feel that way about it?


----------



## Chellemonkey (Feb 1, 2012)

Also, when you do get your camera make sure to get a quality class 10 sd card. It can make a huge difference in the time it takes for the camera to write to he card/be ready for the next shot.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 1, 2012)

nwink said:


> Constantlyreforming said:
> 
> 
> > was it a sony dsc-f717 or a Sony Dsc f-828? I had both of those before this new Sony HX-100V and they were excellent cameras. The saving of the picture is instant on the new Sony. You can also take up to 10 pictures in a single second if you use the Burst setting, at I think 5 MP per picture. It's a pretty amazing camera.
> ...



It doesn't feel bulky to me, but then again, I want to have something more substantial. I tend to drop my wife's smaller camera just becuase it is so small, it's harder to hold. It is not a big camera...probably 75% of the size of a regular SLR.

I agree with Michelle. Get a class 10 SD card. It's worth the price. Also, I prefer to use more cards rather than one big card, just in case you were to lose it or it were to break. Less loss.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 1, 2012)

a few more....


----------



## asc (Feb 1, 2012)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!

Personally, I use a Canon dSLR, but it can be a pain to lug around sometimes.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Canon t1i and I would suggest that. You can do a lot with it and always ave the option to add lenses in the future.


----------



## Leslie Koster (Feb 1, 2012)

I was asked by my Hubby to post on here about my new camera. I got a Cannon Powershot SX230. It does I believe all the things you mentioned. I haven't fully learned all of its capabilities but I do know it takes beautiful pictures in low light , when your object moves, in high background light and more. Here are a few shots I have recently taken. These are of a small african violet flower

View attachment 2639

View attachment 2640


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 2, 2012)

now it's time to decide! Who's the winner!?!?!?!


----------

